# tools needed for beginner pot call maker



## Punkin

New to woodbarter. .. also new to woodworking I'm just would like some advice on the types of tools and chucks that's needed to get started .. with a limited budget in mind.. mini lathe already purchased thank you


----------



## SENC

Chance, I'd suggest you check out thogamecallsforums.com. Though you'll get good advice from some very good callmakers here, there are number of tutorials and tool/supply lists already posted on tho.


----------



## Punkin

I'll look into that thank you very much just new to woodworking want to make wise choices limited budget thank you for your time


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Jmo, carbide is the easiest to learn on. I Didn't see this when I posted a out Woodtick tools, but the only two turning tools I own are a square and a round carbide from woodtick. 

Woodcraft has the nova G3 chuck on sale this month. I just got one and absolutely love it. The economy 4 jaw from Penn State is what I originally used, and it was fine for what I needed.


----------



## BrentWin

There's about a half dozen different ways to make pot calls. I personally use the expanding mandrel method, but everyone has their favorite way to do them. Here's a link with tutorials on several different methods and the tools needed.

http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/board,110.0.html

Here's a tutorial that I made on my method. Pick out which one looks best for you and start making wood chips.

http://woodbarter.com/threads/turkey-pot-call-tutorial.9276/


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I tried the expanding mandrel and never could get it to work out. Seemed like it always wanted to turn sideways and get out of plane. Up until recently, I used a 3/4" hole and used the #1 jaws inside. After a redesign, I use a 2" forstner and drill a 1/8" deep hole in the back, chuck it up, turn the front, then grab the pedestal from the otherside and turn the back down to final shape. Seems to work just as well, the only down side is that it can't be chucked back up from the back, so the inside has to be perfect before flipping it around.


----------



## BrentWin

JR Custom Calls said:


> I tried the expanding mandrel and never could get it to work out. Seemed like it always wanted to turn sideways and get out of plane. Up until recently, I used a 3/4" hole and used the #1 jaws inside. After a redesign, I use a 2" forstner and drill a 1/8" deep hole in the back, chuck it up, turn the front, then grab the pedestal from the otherside and turn the back down to final shape. Seems to work just as well, the only down side is that it can't be chucked back up from the back, so the inside has to be perfect before flipping it around.



Interesting, I'll have to try that to see if I like doing them that way.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Mini lathes are not the best way to go for pot call turning, unless it has a motor rated at 3/4 hp or higher. A midi like Rikon makes or Jet makes would be better, smaller lathes are going to cause you more headaches then results for this type of torque turning. I use three tools to turn my pots, A round nosed scraper a skew and a parting tool....I also use a Nova dvr 3000 with a *Teknatool SuperNova 2* chuck and interchangeable jaws...now that is me...but if you want to turn on a budget...get some used chisels from ebay...learn to sharpen them...(belt sander) and a face plate that will fit your lathe. If you have access to a drill press you can use forester bits for your internals, if not go buy a good pot and reverse engineer it for the dimensions...you can give me a holler (I can give you my number via private conversation), and I will talk with you ...pappy


----------



## ghost1066

I have never used anything but a mini in turning my pots and I have made stacks of them. Like everyone said there are several ways to attach your calls personally I use a Penn State utility chuck and drill a 3/4" hole in the center and expand the jaws to hold the blank. I turn the back first to finish, flip the blank then turn the internals. One thing I use that causes folks to cringe is a 1/4" wood chisel to cut all my internals. I have used everything on the rack to try and get it right and I can do one with that chisel in a fraction of the time. One reason is since it is shorter and I am on a mini I can actually get it where I need it to be without working around the lathe itself. Yes I could remove the tailstock but on mine that is a pain so this works and is very fast and accurate.


----------



## Punkin

Thank you to all that took time.. if I have questions pappy I'll b sure to give a call .. this woodbarter rocks everybody is so helpful


----------



## DKMD

I edited your post, Pappy... Let's please keep the personal contact info in private. Thanks!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis




----------



## Stu

Punkin I have attached a link to a tutorial that I put together a few years ago for turning friction calls on a lathe. It should help give you an idea as far as tools and some of the steps in turning a turkey call. Good Luck

http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/topic,2684.0.html


----------

